# starter squeal.



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

If I don't change my starter any time soon is it bad? Will it hurt the flywheel? or is it internal to the starter? Mine sounds like there's a bloody cat under the hood everytime I start it!
Thanks


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

MIne's been doing it for at least 50,000 miles, it hasn't gotten worse, so I'm not worried.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Mine did it for the three years I owned my "93 XE. My '93 SE-R did it too until I pulled the starter apart while I had it out to pull my tranny for a clutch. I took the starter apart and loaded it up with grease and put it back together. It didn't do it anymore for a few weeks, now it only does it when it's pretty cold out. From what I could tell in both cars, the flywheel is much harder steel than the starter gear, so the starter will take all the abuse, which is good, it's alot easier to change out a starter than it is to change out a flywheel. Considering how easy it is to pull a starter out of a GA16DE, I'd pull it out on a saturday and grease it up and put it back in. SR20DE starters you have to get underneath the car to get out, but other than that, not much harder to take out.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

My 94 had that bloody cat sound when I started it up for a few months, till one day I was just getting into my car in August to go to a show my club was doing, and my starter took a shit on me. All I can say is, its a cheap do it yourself job, so why not do it while your car is still starting- before you end up in my situation? You know it will always die when you have something important to do-


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Who needs a starter? That's why we have push in go cars (5 speed). Used to have a volkswagen vanagon that the starter crapped out on what a pain to push and start.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Not on our cars though, clutch interlock prevents it. It can be bypassed though.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Not on our cars though, clutch interlock prevents it*


No it doesn't.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Starter squeel is no big deal. Mine has done it for over 100k miles. It generally has nothing to do with starter failure.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> No it doesn't.


Really? So you don't have to have the clutch in for the ignition to work? The interlock must only keep the starter from turning over. I'll peek at my FSM when I get home. Good to know, thanks Geo. At least I know I can roll start if my starter craps out, without having to screw with that clutch interlock. I used to have to roll start my truck all the time when the starter had a dead spot in it. It had no interlock, you could start the truck in gear it you weren't paying attention.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Geo's correct. The clutch interlock only disables the starter, not the ignition.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

Just to prove this, when my starter died, we pushed it across the lot at the local supermarket and she started right up.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Hell my starter is sooo bad that when it is raining it starts no problem. It will go a whole week no problem. Then a few days after it will take anywhere from 8-30 taps of the ignition to get it to turn over. My oil pressure sender T Tap is discouraging me from pulling the starter. But I will do it maybe next weekend. Now where are the bolts again, under the throttlebody? 

What I really hate is the alternator. Fucking antifreeze. Yuuuch!


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

I just got my SE-R a few weeks ago and it has a little squeal when I first start it, I am hoping to change it when I do the tune up.


----------

